# building agility jumps and I have a question about heights



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

Can someone please help me! I am building a few jumps with 3 heights(using tees) For practicing at home I was told to keep it low is 8" too low? And I was thinking 16" for the second height and 24" for the third height?
any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

One more question should I use 1" or 3/4" pvc


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

I've gone this route (building the tees into the uprights) and my advice is DON'T DO IT! If you happen to break a jump cup (and if you have my luck- you will) then that jump is rendered useless. Seriously- don't do it. Just build straight PVC uprights and either get the jump cup strips from clean run, or metal jump cups. I have a whole stack of jumps with busted, built in, jump cups that are now useless.

You're planning on building them like this, right?









Here's my suggestion:









See here for my comment on the metal jump cups: http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...nt-do-yourself-ideas-hints-7.html#post2213094


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

My standard PVC jumps are 1" and my nice furniture grade jumps are 1.5" with a 1" bar. Most every jump I've seen at trials are 1.5" frames with 1" bars.


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

wildo said:


> I've gone this route (building the tees into the uprights) and my advice is DON'T DO IT! If you happen to break a jump cup (and if you have my luck- you will) then that jump is rendered useless. Seriously- don't do it. Just build straight PVC uprights and either get the jump cup strips from clean run, or metal jump cups. I have a whole stack of jumps with busted, built in, jump cups that are now useless.
> 
> You're planning on building them like this, right?
> 
> ...


 thank you so much for the heads up I will get the metal ones!


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

I think that's a great move! I swear- if I put a jump in my backyard, something in my brain decides that it's a target to get hit with Pimg's rope ball. I accidently hit my bar jumps all the time! I cannot foresee myself being satisfied with a PVC jump cup. I am bound to break it. For that reason, I think one has to ask themselves how much is a jump worth? If you buy a jump cup strip from clean run for $15 and you bust the 16" cup- you're still pretty much out $15 (plus $10 shipping- don't forget!) if 16" is your primary practice height. For that reason, I personally can't see myself going for that option. The aluminum ones are AWESOME! I've hit them multiple times with the ball. Pimg has knock bars plenty on them. They're still holding up and showing no wear. My opinion is that an extra couple bucks up front is way better than being out $15 multiple times. And so I do recommend the metal cups.

I will conceded that not everyone has as bad of aim as me in throwing the ball, and not everyone is interested in installing individual jump cups. For those people, the jump strips may be a good option. 

Here's a jig I made for installing them. Also- I went with 12", 16", 20", and 24". Many years from now when I get a puppy, I'll probably add on 4" and 8" but for now they would by useless heights.


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

wildo said:


> I think that's a great move! I swear- if I put a jump in my backyard, something in my brain decides that it's a target to get hit with Pimg's rope ball. I accidently hit my bar jumps all the time! I cannot foresee myself being satisfied with a PVC jump cup. I am bound to break it. For that reason, I think one has to ask themselves how much is a jump worth? If you buy a jump cup strip from clean run for $15 and you bust the 16" cup- you're still pretty much out $15 (plus $10 shipping- don't forget!) if 16" is your primary practice height. For that reason, I personally can't see myself going for that option. The aluminum ones are AWESOME! I've hit them multiple times with the ball. Pimg has knock bars plenty on them. They're still holding up and showing no wear. My opinion is that an extra couple bucks up front is way better than being out $15 multiple times. And so I do recommend the metal cups.
> 
> I will conceded that not everyone has as bad of aim as me in throwing the ball, and not everyone is interested in installing individual jump cups. For those people, the jump strips may be a good option.
> 
> Here's a jig I made for installing them. Also- I went with 12", 16", 20", and 24". Many years from now when I get a puppy, I'll probably add on 4" and 8" but for now they would by useless heights.


thanks again your help is greatly appreciated!:toasting::toasting:


----------



## kbella999 (Jan 6, 2012)

How tall is your dog at the withers?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I also started off in my yard using t's cut down and say DON'T DO IT! 

As mentioned, they break fairly fast considering the rest of the jump will last for years and years even outdoors. 

You really do want the option of raising and lowering the bars more. Getting a new puppy, having a friend(s) over, and just for TRAINING! 

I started with cutting the t's, then went to screwing in separate cups, but by far and away the jump cup strips are the way to go.

BTW, if you have people in your life that love you, they are probably like mine and always saying 'What would you like for Xmas/Birthday/anniversary?' and jump cup strips and the 5 way connectors from Cleanrun are PERFECT! Easy for your fam to purchase and mail right to you!


----------

